
The Uncomfortable Truth about Twitter Autofollowing: It Works - spxdcz
http://danzambonini.com/the-uncomfortable-truth-about-twitter-autofollowing-it-works/
======
semanticist
Every single time I'm autofollowed I mark them as spam. I wish Twitter
enforced their terms of service more strictly and these annoying people got
their accounts blocked. You can even make a game of it - mention 'social media
marketing' and see how many 'experts' will be autofollowing you within the
hour.

"The only auto-following behavior Twitter allows is auto-follow-back
(following a user after they have followed you). Automated un-following is
also not permitted."

\-- <http://support.twitter.com/articles/76915>

I wonder how many of the people following this guy back are just other
bots/marketing types with an auto-follow-back option turned on?

~~~
mcgyver
It's interesting too that despite the author's posting of an Analytics screen
shot (of visitors I take it) there is no proof that the auto following itself
has brought about the spiked traffic. For all we know it could be due to the
author posting spam-links in other social media platforms that has produced
some mild interest.

